# A $2 bag of treasures...1948 items....



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to say I was amazed. I was at this thrift store during their pink tag sale. I picked up one bag of yarn with three big skeins for the $1.29 special. Then I saw this very stuffed bag for $2 with two large Christmas colored skeins red and green with silver in them, three brown cotton sock yarns, Embroidery threads, some old piece of paper with something wrapped in it I could not see and crochet threads. Well I thought that was a good price..figured I had to get it..felt drawn to it... When I got it to the car, I opened it and was amazed to find a pattern leaflet date 1948 for extremely complicated table cloths made with squares of linen you do very heavy crochet work in tiny thread to and connect....and then two finished squares which are exquisite and a started square of linen from one of the patterns! As I looked at 6 crochet threads there was an unfinished doily inside each one! How fun, so tonight I am finishing 6 doilies that look as old as the pattern leaflet! I will post pics later..having too much fun finishing these! There was also a braid of embroidery threads all different colors and a large skein of embroidery thread..what a score!

I still can't believe they stuffed all of this in one bag?

Here is some of it. I will have to post several pics so you can see what was here. There is one more brown sock yarn I have misplaced in my big bag of yarns..oops but it is just like the other two but missing a label.










Here is the leaflet dated 1948 plus the squares, two are done, one was started... It has several patterns in it...










I need to press these as they are crumpled but this is a close up....wow is all I can say. They made each one like this and joined them for a table cloth. 










I took single pics of the different doiles. Some have crochet thread still attached. I only finished one and got another nearly done. We had company last night.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are small ones...










Here is soft candy cane one....










I nearly have this one finished.










This one I did finish but has those ruffly edges you have to starch. Well I don't have starch but you can see the pattern.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh you and your thrift store finds!! Those are AMAZING!! Our little thrift store doesn't take in any crafty-type stuff at all


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I got this bag very full of what I think is rug fabric? I imagine there is over 4 yards... It is different sized pieces. Well it will make at least three rugs for $.99 An interesting pattern but I really needed rugs and the rope rug I made requires a lot of rope to make more. This is one easy fix! I can sew these up in no time. 



















This is the $1.99 bag my sister found me there, it has the mohair blend yarns with wild colors, two of those, one black Mohair blend one, a small soft black skein and a super shiny black crochet thread. 










I have decided instead of planning projects, I will let them plan themselves based on the bargains! The other bags I got weeks ago are in my stash.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Taylor R. said:


> Oh you and your thrift store finds!! Those are AMAZING!! Our little thrift store doesn't take in any crafty-type stuff at all


I was amazed also and it is a thrift store by my daughters that does this. So when I go, I try to get there on Mondays for the specials but I rarely go there. The bag with all the doilies was regular priced. ? I guess unfinished works are not that enticing to people but I think it is a lot of fun to finish these up. Last month I spent $25 and got 50 skeins of yarn, many were wool, natural fibers, crochet threads with one really nice stainless crochet hook in one bag...lots of goodies. I am set up for now so when I got over to see my Grand daughter at birth, I was able to make a quick stop there and found these latest little scores.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't ever seem to find stuff like this. You are certainly blessed!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> I can't ever seem to find stuff like this. You are certainly blessed!


I did not even know about this until last month! My sister told me about the yarns deals and when I went, the lady told me to come on Mondays for the $1.29 specials! Like I live two ferries and hours away but I sent my sister there one week for me. I can't imagine what I would do if I had real cash to spend there...LOL I am feeling the blessings of an actual yarn stash now!

ON a side note, those "Join It" motifs are pieces of linen cut into shapes to make all these different patterns. They are really hard to find I guess. I would just cut my own out of these old linens I have if I decided to make them. I picked the old cutters many years ago for a buck a piece or so, called cutters as they had some stains. You used to get the motifs in sets according to that leaflet and then crochet around the edges and openings. Each square or shape became like a panel that you joined together...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been busy as a bee. I finished the doilies and here is those 1948 "Join it" Motifs...first I did the edging on the one that was not finished...

To clarify, I used the same crochet thread that the others were made with and I made the one on the right in the pic.










Then I did the center...they look pretty close, I am happy with them. Mine is the one on the bottom in this pic.










As it turns out, the floral designs near the corners and the holes were all machine finished. They were sold as linen Motifs to finish and join to make table cloths, toppers, chair adornments and more. 

Can you imagine that ladies back then would have to get 192 motifs unfinished squares with this design, then each square had to be trimmed to the edge properly for the holes to be utilized for crocheting the edges and center. There were a lot of different designs..I love the 1948 paper design they included with the motifs. I did only get three of them, two were finished and the third was not even started. I figured out that ladies spent upwards of 400 hours to make a banquet sized table cloth using this pattern!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow those are really pretty Romy! Great score too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! What a wonderful bag of treasure!


----------

